# Mustard Sauce



## smokey steve (Aug 8, 2006)

This is the sauce that my family cant get enough of. Here goes
Part 1:
1 cp yellow mustard
1/2 cp sugar
1/4 cp packed brown sugar
1/4 cp water
3/4 cp apple cider vinegar
2 tbl chili powder
1 tsp white pepper
1 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp cayenne
Part 2:
2 tbl butter
1 tbl soy sauce
1 tbl liquid smoke


Simmer Part 1 for 30 min, add Part 2, continue simmering for 10 to 15 more min let cool and refridgerate for at least 24 hours.
Goes great on pulled pork sammiches,sometimes I add a little saracha for heat, and dont forget the slaw!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe Smokey,  I've been looking for a good Georgia Mustard sauce.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 9, 2006)

i like this --i luv  hands on recipes


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 9, 2006)

This one looks really good. I just saved it to my recipe file and may give it a try this weekend! Thanks!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## smokemack (Aug 9, 2006)

Just what I was lookin' for. Thanks! I'm doing ribs tomorrow, now I have a sauce! I'll let y'all know it turns out...


----------



## smokey steve (Aug 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## thermodynamics (Aug 28, 2006)

That looks really good, I'll have to try that!


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 4, 2006)

I came here looking for what I would call a sweet, tangy south Georgia mustard sauce,  and this looks like it might be just what I'm looking for.

Tell me, is this what you would call sweet?  The sauce I'm trying to emulate would also be kind of a translucent orange in color.  How about this one?

Are you familiar w/ Jack Miller's BBQ sauce?


----------



## q3131a (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, because I'm going to make it too.  :)


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 5, 2006)

:oops: What's "bump"? :oops:


----------



## q3131a (Oct 5, 2006)

A bump is a post that moves the thread back to the top of the forum. Also, it shows that you posted (like a tag), so you can find the thread again when you search for your topics.


----------



## smokey steve (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I would say that it has the color you are lookin for and its more sweet than tangy. Also this isnt a Georgia sauce it is more of a Carolina style I just happen to live in Georgia. Anyhoo you wont be disapointed with it TRUST ME


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanx to Smokey Steve from the Smokey Okie


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey everybody,

 I tried Steve's sauce recipe last night, and all I can say is mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is some kinda sauce.  It's kinda like what 57 sauce would like to be when it grows up.  We didn't have any liq smoke, so I left it out, but I can imagine what it would be like w/ that added dimension.  We only made a half recipe to try, and wish we'd made a double.  THIS IS A MUST TRY SAUCE.  

We used it as a glaze sauce on direct/indirect cut up chicken, and I believe it was as good as or better than anything I've ever had.

Thumb's up for Steve


----------



## cheech (Dec 3, 2006)

So is this something that you use like a BBQ sauce?


----------



## smokey steve (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Cheech, I use it for a glaze with ribs and chicken and use it as a sauce for briskett and pork, but you can pretty much do whatever you want with it.


----------



## lawnman (Dec 3, 2006)

The sauce reminds me of a mustard based bbq sauce I grew up on in Ga , I think it was Mrs Griffin.  It is real good.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 4, 2006)

We've used it as a brush on glaze and as a dipping sauce.  If you make some, you'll have no problem figuring out what to do w/ it from there.  Let us know if you come up w/ anything in the way of new and different uses for it.
Tim


----------



## q3131a (Dec 4, 2006)

Steve, 

Thanks, I used your sauce this weekend. It was voted best of three.


----------



## smokey steve (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey Ya'll

I am glad to see that everybody seems to be enjoying the sauce :D , I love it too.  Got plenty in the freezer to go with some jerky for stocking stuffers come christmas time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy Holidays

Steve


----------



## smokey steve (May 26, 2007)

I have been tinkering around tryin to thicken this up a little, for those who think its a little thin add a 1/2 cup of molasses. Anyone use corn starch as a thickener?


----------



## bbq bubba (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this up steve, sounds awesome! Cant believe i havent seen this yet


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

i've used cornstarch as a thickener for gravys & carne quisada- i didn't read the recipe enough, but the basic rule is 1 tbsp per cup of cold water- has to be cold water & whisked into a hot mix or it clumps.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

Steve -

The sauce looks great. Haven't tried it yet maybe next weekend but it looks like it's a hit! Gonna add it to the SMF Recipe Hall of Fame!


http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SMF-Recipes.htm


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Steve!...Looking forward to trying your sauce...sounds good!!

Cornstarch should work good for you to thicken the sauce at those times you want it thicker.  I use it from time to time for the same purpose, as well as when cooking chinese too.

I would suggest reserving the 1/4 cup of water to stir the CS into, and whisk it in when at the same time as Part 2 for the last 10 to 15 minutes of simmering.  

You'll have to experiment with the amount of CS to get the consistency you want.  Just be sure to stir the CS mixture well before adding, and stir/whisk continuously while pouring it in slowly.

Hope this will be of some help...


Until later...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 17, 2007)

I like to use rice flour for thickening sauces. I doesn't change the flavor like corn starch does.


----------



## smokey steve (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Debi, I finally got around to trying your suggestion and it did the trick, much appreciated. Now hopefully I can find some time to actually cook this year.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2007)

deb.......what was the ratio of the rice flour for thickening?

dude


----------



## squeezy (Sep 25, 2007)

What is this saracha please?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2007)

according to google..........its poisonous

now sriracha is a chilie


dude


----------



## smokey steve (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.huyfong.com/no_frames/sriracha.htm


----------



## squeezy (Sep 25, 2007)

Sometimes spelling is important ... one poison, one good!

Perhaps you could 'edit' the spelling of your original post, so that no one else gets confused.

Sounds like a tasty sauce ... will have to try it.


----------



## vlap (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you!!! This recipe looks so good I can't wait to try it. I love collecting recipes and have MANY. I collect cookbooks. I have a modest collection of around 300 cookbooks. I have downloaded 1000's of recipes online and have a personal collection of recipes from close to 8 years in culinary work. I worked for such places as the Ritz Carlton and Olives (no, not the olive garden)
If I can ever share a recipe for pastry (the majority of my culinary exp) or anything else please know I will be happy to do so.

I have lost count of the great recipes I have found on this site so I hope I can give back to you all at some point.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 25, 2007)

Steve -

Good to see you! Glad the rice flour worked for you. I learned the rice flour trick when I lived in Hawaii they use it alot out there.

Dude -

Start with 1/2 teaspoon flour to 1/2 teaspoon water and make it into a paste then add a bit more of the water to thin it out and mix it into the sauce. This will prevent lumpy sauce. Mix it into the sauce and stir it constantly. If it's no thick enough for your liking add another 1/2 teaspon rice flour and 1/2 teasppon water mix into a paste andd add to the sauce. Once you figure out how thick you like it write it down!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You shouldn't nee more than a teaspoon.

BTW rice flour is great in gravies too you don't hide the wonderful meat flavor in corn starch! (Sorry Mama)


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2007)

great Debi.........thankx..............


dude


----------

